# Ss Canberra Model



## herky

I have for the last five years built card models from various producers and have it on very good authority from the designer that there is a supperbly detailed card kit of Canberra being designes at the moment.Its a top german model publisher doing the work that has already produced models of,among others Bremen,Cap Arconna as well as brilliant Bismark madel.Also he tells me there is a Normandie model in the pipeline.I have been working on his Bismark kit for the last 18 months and am sure the Canberra kit when availible will be up to his high standards.Im assuming it will be full hull and probaly at 1:250 scale as that is what he normally does.Will post again when i have more info.Been waiting years for this one(Applause)


----------



## Gulpers

Thanks for the 'heads up' herky.
I am sure our modellers will appreciate your news. (Thumb)


----------



## herky

Gulpers said:


> Thanks for the 'heads up' herky.
> I am sure our modellers will appreciate your news. (Thumb)


no worries i love building these card kits.i will post again when i know the model is availible.anyone looking for liner kits in card i suggest hmv models in germany or jsc models from poland(==D)


----------



## DannyVec

Got any links for these card kits?


----------



## rknibbs

I'd like to see a completed card kit model, any photos?


----------



## Pete D Pirate

herky,
You've been working on a Bismark card kit - for how long??
Things have changed since I was a youngster.

Look forward to seeing some pix.

Cheers,
Pete.


----------



## herky

DannyVec said:


> Got any links for these card kits?


will find the free links.if you want to buy some of these kits to build in uk would suggest you look at marcle models site.they have a good range


----------



## herky

DannyVec said:


> Got any links for these card kits?


if you look at the thread "calling all ocean liner fans"in themodel section of this site i have put a list of some of the card models that are out there.hope this helps


----------



## Jim Harris

herky said:


> will find the free links.if you want to buy some of these kits to build in uk would suggest you look at marcle models site.they have a good range


Just Googled Marcle Models, and was pleasantly surprised to find a model of Booth Line's 'Clement', amongst many other interesting cargo ships.

I only retired 4 weeks ago, so this might be another interest to keep me amused.

Thanks Herky, and any tips or advice would be greatly appreciated.

Regards,

Jim.


----------



## herky

Jim Harris said:


> Just Googled Marcle Models, and was pleasantly surprised to find a model of Booth Line's 'Clement', amongst many other interesting cargo ships.
> 
> I only retired 4 weeks ago, so this might be another interest to keep me amused.
> 
> Thanks Herky, and any tips or advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Jim.


happy to help with any tips;
first and most important one is to scan any card you you buy into pc so in the event of any stuff ups you can reprint it over and over.i like the jsc ships but i dont like the 1;400 scale so i scan them in then send them to my local print shop who will blow them up to a3 size resulting in a nice scale model.wilhemshaven seem to have the best range of cargo ships along with jsc and also there are a lot of older maly modelz around.i personally like the schreiber bogen kits and am at present building their model of QE2.its a great hobby to get into and it only needs basic tools ie steel rule,cutting board,scissors and glue.no painting required.let me know how you get on.word of warning the HMV kits are the rolls royce of card models but not for learners.


----------



## herky

Jim Harris said:


> Just Googled Marcle Models, and was pleasantly surprised to find a model of Booth Line's 'Clement', amongst many other interesting cargo ships.
> 
> I only retired 4 weeks ago, so this might be another interest to keep me amused.
> 
> Thanks Herky, and any tips or advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> jim.


forgot to mention there is a brilliant site called papermodellers.com that i go to.heaps of advise and build threads along with some free downloads.have a look sometime
regards
alan


----------



## DannyVec

Wow can't wait!

I have a plastic diecast 1:600 to build but I have no room at the moment and also scared Ill wreck it when painting the hull.


----------



## herky

DannyVec said:


> Wow can't wait!
> 
> I have a plastic diecast 1:600 to build but I have no room at the moment and also scared Ill wreck it when painting the hull.


thats the beauty of these card kits.no painting required.let me know if you prefer a liner or merchantman as a first try


----------



## DannyVec

herky said:


> thats the beauty of these card kits.no painting required.let me know if you prefer a liner or merchantman as a first try


definitely liner (Thumb)

i would have though the detailing on the plastic diecast kits were better?

the parts for my 1:400 Aida and QM2 are immense lol


----------



## herky

DannyVec said:


> definitely liner (Thumb)
> 
> i would have though the detailing on the plastic diecast kits were better?
> 
> the parts for my 1:400 Aida and QM2 are immense lol


will send you a liner this weekend,try to find you an easy one as a starter


----------



## herky

One of the highly skilled members of the papermodellers forum i belong to is as we speak designing a full hull 1;250 scale model of Canberra.When he has completed it i will ask his permission to post the link on here to give others access to this .He has recently designed a 1;250 scale RMS Mauritania that he has released.Email me for detyails of how to join site and download.(==D)


----------



## herky

my freind is well on his way with design.question.does any one have photos of bottom of main mast that shows details of what appears to be ventilartion gratings on both port and starboard sides


----------



## herky

ok heres a hint at the progress of this model design.i stress this is not my work but a talented designer on papermodelers site i belong to.she will be at 1;250 scale when finished.she is made entirely of card(Thumb)


----------



## herky

herky said:


> ok heres a hint at the progress of this model design.i stress this is not my work but a talented designer on papermodelers site i belong to.she will be at 1;250 scale when finished.she is made entirely of card(Thumb)


more photos of his progress so far


----------



## herky

and a few more.i am going to ask him to join this site to share his updates directly or if you go to papermodelers.com you will see his work and that of many other greta model designers who all work in card


----------



## herky

latest photos from designer.she is starting to look god


----------



## herky

final photo of test build.model hopefully will be released in next few months at 1;250 scale(Thumb)


----------



## caledonia2006

I would love to see you or someone on this forum do a building log of one of these card models. Derek


----------



## herky

caledonia2006 said:


> I would love to see you or someone on this forum do a building log of one of these card models. Derek


thats a thought for the future.if anyone is keen on these card models i belong to a forum at papermodelers.com
heaps of like minded people on there and many build threads on all subjects including ships.go take a look(==D)


----------



## herky

DannyVec said:


> definitely liner (Thumb)
> 
> i would have though the detailing on the plastic diecast kits were better?
> 
> the parts for my 1:400 Aida and QM2 are immense lol


i have queen mary 2 in card at 1;400 but it is also availible at 1;250 scale


----------



## herky

caledonia2006 said:


> I would love to see you or someone on this forum do a building log of one of these card models. Derek


if you go to the paper modelling site i mention there is a build thread going on at moment of the queen mary 2 at 1;250 sclae


----------



## herky

the canberra model is complete.as soon as freind does instruction pages i will after asking him of course post a link from where anyone can download it and print it out


----------



## herky

model is complete and reading for anyone to build
http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...drive.google.com/file/d/0B9O...ew?usp=sharing


----------



## herky

(Thumb)and the front cover


----------

